
Programming Language Selection (from a technical and a business perspective) - Anon84
http://www.slideshare.net/dnene/programming-language-selection?type=powerpoint
======
mahmud
This is mostly for corporate, assembly-line production type shops. For hacker-
shops and startups: use what you know best first, then look around for
something that does the job best and learn it on the side.

For me, I hack in a language that absorbs all other languages and development
methodologies and fashions them in its own image. (Lisp hackers have the smug
look on their face, like that playboy bachelor you see in the morning who is
just itching to tell you about his "last night" story ;-)

